# Even more little sharks (again)



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

These dang things are as bad as the catfishes, just won't stay off my hook. Poor me.

3 today. Somebody left a gotcha in one of em.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you are catching em!!!


----------



## chugs (May 22, 2013)

Nice, I will be out there afternoon, hopefully I can hook up on one of those little sharks. lol:thumbsup:


----------

